# Mew's Last Chance: The Golden Stone



## Tropiking (Jun 20, 2009)

Well, I started this fic over on TQftL forums awhile ago. I stopped writing it though because only a few people were reading it, and what's the point of writing a fic if it's not being read? So anyways, enjoy Mew's Last Chance: The Golden Stone.

*Chapter 1*

*Chapter 2*


----------



## Tropiking (Jun 20, 2009)

*Mew’s Last Chance
The Golden Stone*​
*Prologue:*

“Mew you don’t have to do this…”

	“I started this and I’m going end it. I realize the consequences of what I’m about to do, Ho-oh.”

“I’m not sure you do, Mew. If you go ahead with this…”

“I know, but I’m afraid this might be our last chance.”

“There is nothing I can do to stop you then?”

“I’m afraid not, my friend.”

“Well, then may your mission be successful.”

“Thank you. Don’t give up faith. We may see each other again some day.”

“That’s what I’m afraid of.”


*Chapter 1:*

	Weak streams of sunlight crept through the blinds of Christopher Mason’s dark and cramped bedroom. It was frigid this morning and the sunlight felt soothing as he curled up even further into the mass of covers.

	He searched blindly for his alarm clock which was blaring loudly in his ear. Sharp pain soared through his hand as he missed the snooze button and made a connection with the corner of his bedside table. 

	Chris pulled himself out of bed and got dressed. He donned his usual blue jeans and grey sweatshirt with a Pokeball logo on it. Passing by the bathroom, he took a quick look in the mirror. 

	His black hair was in a mess this morning as it was every morning. His lanky appearance was concealed by the grey sweatshirt he wore which made him look bigger than he actually was. Chris was around 5 foot eleven and had a clean shaven face. On the outside, he looked like a normal 15 year old boy.

	But in actuality he wasn’t a normal 15 year old. By the world’s standards he was anything but normal. Chris was mocked everyday for his love of Pokemon. It was considered childish and due to his interest in them not a single person would even hold a conversation with him. It was as if he had some sort of infectious disease that people were deathly afraid of catching.

	A loud screeching voice pierced his ears and drew him away from his reflection. Chris nearly fell down the stairs as he rushed down them. His step-mother was standing next to the door holding his ratty old backpack in her right hand while glaring at him. She was a tall woman with long, curly, dark brown hair which still had curlers in it this morning.

	She couldn’t care less about him and he knew it. She never had. Neither of his parents had really ever cared about him. They were only interested in what was most important to them at the moment. 

	Chris grabbed his backpack and quickly threw together a poorly made peanut butter and jelly sandwich for his lunch. Unfortunately for him, the knife slipped out of his hand and splattered jelly all over his shirt. Chris hurriedly grabbed a napkin to soak it up as he rushed out the door and headed toward his bus which was just pulling in.

	The bus was overcrowded today but Chris didn’t have any trouble finding a seat. He never did. Nobody dared to be associated with him. He sat down next to a girl with long, blond hair and she promptly pushed her way out of the seat, knocking him to the ground in the process. She didn’t look back. Some of the kids laughed but Chris was used to it. He just leaned his head against the cold window pane as the endless scenery flowed past him. His bus was old and very rickety so he never had a pleasant ride to school. This morning was no exception.

	As Chris stepped off the bus and began his ascent up the steps to his high school an unfriendly foot found its way in front of him. He tripped on it and smacked his face on the hard concrete steps. A trickle of blood flowed its way from his forehead to his mouth. Chris simply picked up his backpack and headed into the building. 

	Once inside, Chris headed toward the water fountains to clean the blood of his face. It looked ridiculous but it was safer than the bathrooms where he would surely receive a one way ticket to a swirly. 

	As soon as his face was washed of the blood he made his way toward his locker. He opened it he felt a rough hand on his back, pushing him forward. He knew what was about to happen but there was nothing that he could do about it. Chris’s face hit the back of his locker and he was in total darkness. He heard loud, wicked laughter outside his locker which slowly faded in a few seconds. All he could do now was to wait until someone had enough decency to free him.

	The day seemed to go on forever; it was no different than any other day. Hours of useless knowledge that he would never use in real life was all he would gain from his educational experience; useless education and both physical and mental injuries.

	 Soon enough Chris had gone through half of his tortuous day and it was time for lunch. He sat in the corner of the cafeteria alone as he devoured his PB&J. About 40 minutes later the bell rang and it was time for Chris’s least favorite subject of math. As he walked down the halls he recounted his day: a face plant into cement, a whole twenty minutes shoved in a locker, and the flurry of immature comments; the usual.

	The bell rang indicating that he was late to math; like he cared. He walked into his class nonchalantly but he couldn’t hide the fact that he was late. Chris’s teacher, Mr. Andrews, had his back to the class and was writing something but he didn’t even look away from the whiteboard. He simply said, “Christopher sit down. You have detention once again.” Not even his teachers sympathized with him.

	Chris was about to complain but his teacher just waived him off. “Christopher, just take a seat. You’re already late, don’t disrupt us any further.”

	He reluctantly walked to the back of the room and took his seat next to his one and only friend, Kyle.

	Kyle had been his best friend since first grade. He was a short boy; about 5 feet and 6 inches to be exact, and had dark blond hair. Kyle wore glasses but was really in shape due to the fact the he was on the track team.

	Ever since Chris’s interest of Pokemon had been revealed, Kyle pretended not to know him during school hours. Chris understood why though. He wouldn’t want his best friend to mocked just like he was. After school though, the two of them spent most of their time together. As far as Chris knew, Kyle was the only other person in his school that shared his fascination of Pokemon, but Kyle kept quiet about his obsession

	Chris was getting exceedingly bored by the minute so he retrieved a pencil and some paper and started drawing Pokemon. One of Chris’s talents was drawing and it was quite obvious that he drew almost nothing other than Pokemon.

	About halfway through class, Chris was in the middle of drawing a Mew. It wasn’t his best attempt however; there were several glaring flaws in his drawing. Chris glanced away from his artwork and stretched out his arms and legs and yawned loudly which drew a few stares. When returned his gaze to his paper he couldn’t believe his eyes. The Mew that had clearly been drawn in black and white was now a bright pink, the exact color it would normally be. Also, it looked perfectly drawn; Chris’s mistakes were no longer there.

	“That’s not possible!” Chris screamed at the top of his lungs. The entire class promptly erupted in laughter.

	“Mr. Mason! Do I need to give you a second detention in one class?!” Mr. Andrews hollered back.

Chris was speechless. “No, it’s just…” was all that he managed to stammer out.

	“No! I’ve had just about enough of you! Either shut your mouth or get out of my classroom!” 

	Mr. Andrews turned his back to the class and continued to scribble some mathematical terms on the whiteboard. 

	Chris looked around at the other students but all of them had lost interest. He looked down at his paper once again. The Mew was now back to the way he had originally drawn it. Chris rubbed his eyes and stared at the paper once more but it remained unchanged.

	Kyle looked over at him with a puzzled look. All Chris could do was return the same confused look back to his friend.

		… … …

	As soon as class let out Chris bolted out of the room to avoid being punished by Mr. Andrews any further. He meandered down the hall aimlessly until a foot caught the back of his heel and pulled his shoe halfway off his foot. Chris turned around to find Kyle holding a piece of paper in his left hand.

	Kyle sped up and secretly handed Chris the paper as he brushed pass him. Chris unraveled the crumpled scrap of paper that read, “Meet me in the library.” He crumpled it once again and mindlessly placed it in the pocket of his sweatshirt. 

	 Chris’s next class was study hall, so he had no problem getting permission to go to the library. Chris signed out of the classroom and headed in the direction of the library. His mind was still perplexed over what had happened with his drawing.  It was all too confusing.

	“I’m just imagining things.” He said to himself. “I probably just…” Chris didn’t know what to think.

	Chris pushed open the library door and went straight to the back of the room. He knew exactly where Kyle would be because the two of them had skipped class a few times and they always came here.

	He walked through the rows of books to the back of the room, to the most deserted area of the room. Kyle was sitting behind one of the bookshelves looking at a book about soccer.

“Hey, what’s up?” asked Kyle as Chris planted himself across from him.

“Not much.” he lied. Chris was still thinking about what had happened earlier.

	As if Kyle was reading his mind he asked, “What happened in math? You just like freaked out.”

	“Well, I’m not quite sure myself.” Chris said. When he got a strange look from Kyle he explained everything about the Mew drawing.

	Kyle just laughed. “Your eyesight must be going bad. Here.” he said as he took off his glasses and jokingly pretended to hand them to him.

	“I’m not kidding! I don’t what happened but that Mew definitely changed. For a split second it looked as if it were a real Mew.”

	“Yea, ok.” Kyle said sarcastically. He put on his glasses, looked down at his soccer book, and nearly screamed.

“What’s wrong?” asked Chris, but Kyle just sat there, pale and wide-eyed.

	Chris crawled over and looked at the book. He did scream. Instead of looking at a goalie preventing a goal from being scored, he was staring at a blank page except for a picture of Mew, in vibrant colors, in the direct center of the page.

	Suddenly Chris felt his head become heavy. His vision was dimming as well. It felt as if he and everything around him were being drawn toward the page. 

	“What the…?” but that was all that Chris got out before his head hit the book and everything became dark.


----------



## Tropiking (Jun 20, 2009)

*Mew’s Last Chance
The Golden Stone*

*Chapter 2:*

	Chris’s head pounded with a painful throb. The world was spinning and he couldn’t even bring himself to open his eyes. He was so overwhelmed that he felt sick. Despite the sensation, Chris attempted to sit up. Something was wrong. He wasn’t seated on the rough carpet of his school’s library anymore. A strong wind blew by that made him shiver.

	He finally managed to open his eyes. “No way…” Chris murmured. He blinked twice and rubbed his eyes. The scene remained the same.

	Chris found himself in the middle of a large clearing. A dark and ominous forest surrounded him in all directions. Tall grass grew around him and a boulder or two could be seen off in the distance. Chris glanced upward and viewed a cloudless sky laid out above him. It was starting to get dark out but it was clearly still day time. Kyle was laying a few feet away from him, still unconscious. Feeling nauseous, Chris began to retrogress back into unconsciousness. Succumbing to the feeling, he began to drift back to the ground.

	“Whoa, wait a minute there.” said a soft voice behind him. Chris felt two soft, tiny hands pushing him up before he hit the ground.

	Chris twisted his body around to face the person who belonged to the voice. But it wasn’t a person. Floating about three feet off the ground in front of Chris was a small, pink, cat-like creature. 

“You’re not…” Chris began.

“I am.” replied the creature.

	This was too much for him. Chris couldn’t keep himself upright any longer. He hit the ground and passed out.

		… … …

“Wow that was some dream.” Chris murmured to himself.

	He sat up and reached for his alarm clock on his bedside table. It wasn’t there. Once again he could feel a strong wind harshly bite at his cheek. “No, that’s not possible.” he said. He opened his eyes and stood up.

	Chris was still placed in the same clearing that he found himself earlier. The forest still loomed all around him but the sky that had been so clear was now filled with menacing storm clouds. The only thing that had changed was that Kyle was no longer laying next to him.

“So how was your ‘dream’?” said a voice behind him.

	Chris whipped around to find Mew floating in front of him once again. Kyle was now standing next to the pink Pokemon. He now wore a red baseball cap with a Pokeball logo on it. He held a green backpack in his right hand and wore a blue one himself.

	Once again Chris could feel the crushing darkness surround him. He could feel himself slowly gravitating towards the ground.

	“Oh, no you don’t. Not again.” Mew started to glow with a blue energy, and with a flick of its paw, Chris was forcibly pushed upward.

Trying to regain his composure, Chris rubbed his eyes and looked around once more. 

	“Jeez, you faint a lot.” Mew said. It wasn’t the first words Chris imagined a legendary Pokemon to say.

“Thanks.” he said sarcastically. He gave an uncertain look to Kyle.

	“Don’t look at me” he said as he handed Chris the green backpack. “Mew wouldn’t tell too much until you woke up.”

	Chris looked at Mew again. Mew seemed anxious, as if he were in a hurry. “Christopher there is a few things you need to know.”

	“Well yea, I should think so. There kind of happens to be a Mew in front of me when I know Pokemon don’t exist.”

“That’s where you’re wrong, Chris. You’ll find that Pokemon are very real here.”

“What do you mean here?

	“Chris, you’re not in your world any longer. You’re not in the same dimension. I’ve pulled you from you world to help me.”

	Chris just stood there, trying to process this idea. After a few seconds he spoke, “What are you talking about? I must be going insane!”

	“Calm down! Calm down! You’re not going insane.” Mew said impatiently. “Listen there’s not much time. 

“I can’t believe it!” Chris said almost to himself.

“You finally believe what I’m telling you?” Mew asked hopefully.

“No…. So this is what it’s like to go insane. I pictured it differently somehow.”

“YOU’RE NOT GOING INSANE!” Mew was furious. “You’re wasting precious time! Now will you listen to me?”

	Chris still didn’t believe what was happening to him but he decided to play along. “Ok, what do you have to tell me?”

	“Good.” Mew tried to calm himself and then spoke again. “I have called you here because I need your help, Christopher.”

	“Yea, you’ve said that already. Is there anything that you need help with in particular?”

	Mew opened his mouth to speak but he never got a single word out. For that very moment there was a disturbance in the forest off to Chris’s right.

	Bursting through the brush came two giant spiders, mainly red in color but with splashes of purple and yellow on its legs. They were accompanied by a bug like Pokemon, blue in color with a long horn on its head. They stopped at the edge of the field

	Chris immediately recognized them as two Ariados and a Heracross. Of course he thought nothing of them for he was still considerably disoriented. But who was behind them surprised him the most. It was Raikou. 

	Even though it was all an illusion to Chris, he still found the black and yellow legendary dog quite impressive. Electricity crackled through its fur. It bared its fangs and shot a bolt of lightning into the air for good measure.

	The legendary dog spoke, “Mew!” There was a long silence before he spoke again. “I can’t believe you went through with it.” Even though Raikou was across the field Chris could still hear every word of what he was saying. Raikou’s words shook the ground with force.

“You knew I had no choice.” Mew replied.

	Raikou bared his fangs again as he spoke, “You had plenty choice. You chose to stake your life on an old story.” Raikou’s gaze drifted to Chris and Kyle, “To give up your life for a few pathetic humans. It’s insanity!”

	Raikou then directed his attention to Mew once again. “It’s time. Unfortunately my old friend, I’m going to have to kill you. You brought this upon yourself.”

	Raikou looked sad in a way. Chris even thought he saw a tear run down the legendary’s face, but it lasted for only a second. The Pokemon began rushing at Chris, Kyle and Mew with great speed, with Raikou leading the pack. With Raikou and the two Ariados pounding at the ground and Heracross flying above them, the four Pokemon would be on them in mere seconds.

    Mew spoke hurriedly “I’m sorry that I couldn’t explain everything to you now, but we’re out of time.”

“Mew!” cried Raikou.

	Raikou was nearly upon them. A bolt of lightning coursed through his body and was fired towards the three of them.

“Wait!” Chris began.

	But before Chris could object, Mew grabbed Chris and Kyle by the shoulder and they vanished. Chris’s eyes were forcibly shut. He felt as if he were surrounded by a violent whirlwind. The sound was deafening.

But after a few seconds, it ended and Chris was able to open his eyes once again.

	Chris and Kyle were now sitting underneath a giant oak tree in the middle of a forest. A running creek flowed quietly past them. A few Abra had been sitting a few feet away but they were so frightened by the two boys appearance that they teleported away instantly. Mew was nowhere to be seen.

“We should be safe now.” Kyle said as if nothing had happened.

	“Yea right, something tells me we’re not going to be safe for a long time.” Chris responded.

	If anything, Chris knew now that he was indeed not dreaming, and the danger they were in was real danger. Chris and Kyle were in the middle of nowhere and they didn’t know how or why they there. And they were left no help at all.


----------



## Charizard Morph (Jun 23, 2009)

I like it. ^_^


----------

